# Square D NQOD panel or equal



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

ADONAI said:


> what GE SIEMENS or CUTTLER HAMMER model would be the equal for the Square D NQOD442M400


What is a Square D NQOD442M400?:blink:


----------



## ADONAI (Apr 26, 2015)

black dog said:


> what is a square d nqod442m400?:blink:


is a 400a main circuit breaker panelboard nema 3r


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

the supply house where you get the other brand should be able to help you there


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am not aware of any other panel that is the equivalent of an NQOD. That panel can accept both plug-in and bolt on breakers. I don't think there is any other panel that can do that.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> I am not aware of any other panel that is the equivalent of an NQOD. That panel can accept both plug-in and bolt on breakers. I don't think there is any other panel that can do that.



The only other one that accepted plug-in or bolt-on breakers is the now obsolete Cutler-Hammer PB panelboard (CH & CHB breakers).


----------

